

Hulu to Launch a Subscription Service in May? - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/22/hulu-subscription-may/

======
paul9290
This seems like the beginnings of the Cable TV biz model on the net.

It begins with a small charge so content industries recoup monies lost from
early adopters dropping their Cable TV subscriptions. I bet they'll offer
different packages; $5 a month for X amount of content, $10 a month for larger
package. As more people move online the prices will increase and then they
offer Hulu through your broadband TV for $100 a month.

